# Does anybody know thats the American Apparel wholesale prices t-shirts?



## rep507 (Dec 16, 2013)

Im starting a clothing line, and I want to know what's the wholesale prices on American apparel... i want to start with the basics "Fine Jersey Short Sleeve T-Shirt" i would like the price list of whites, and colors shirts.... Single, dozen, and cases prices.... 

thanks in advance 

style numbers: *2001, 2001w, 2201*


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Exposing wholesale prices is against the terms of service with aa. Also, wholesale pricing is based on volume so my price won't be your price. Giving out wholesale prices is therefore useless 

Your best bet is to get an account with tsc who sells aa at wholesale prices


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

It isn't that hard to get an account. I did it when I was writing my business plan so I would have accurate cost data. You can ignore all the credit info, depending on how you plan to pay. Go look at the info and forms on the AA site.


----------

